# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  تبدیل تاریخ جلالی به timestamp

## imohammad

سلام
پکیجی هست که تاریخ جلالی رو به timestamp یا میلادی تبدیل کنه؟
با این پکیج به جایی نرسیدم
http://packalyst.com/packages/package/sajjadrad/jalali

----------


## wallfa

چرا این کار می خواهید انجام بدید ؟

----------


## imohammad

لابد لازمه دیگه

----------


## tux-world

اگه نیاز به تایم استمپ دارید باید تاریخ شمسی رو به میلادی بعد به تایم استمپ تبدیل کنید. مثال:

DateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MM/yyyy");
Date date = dateFormat.parse("23/09/2007");
long time = date.getTime();
new Timestamp(time);

----------


## imohammad

اینو یافتم
تاریخ شمسی رو میگیره و به تایم استمپ میلادی تبدیل میکنه
از کلاس jdf استفاده کرده
http://packalyst.com/packages/package/majid/shamsi

----------

